# Leila wants to be a present



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

And she wishes you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you too, cutie!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

She might be the cutest present ever! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love this photo! Did you use it for a picture perfect Christmas card???


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Leila, you look like the perfect present!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo asked Santa for this present. Send her over! Very cute.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I love this photo! Did you use it for a picture perfect Christmas card???


No, I didn't know about picture perfect Christmas cards. Where do you find them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Boo asked Santa for this present. Send her over! Very cute.


Tell Boo, he can't have this present. But he's welcome to come play with her. Leila would love to meet Boo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a perfect gift!!! Merry Christmas Leila


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> No, I didn't know about picture perfect Christmas cards. Where do you find them?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Easy you take this photo and can go to Walmart either on line or in the store and download it to make Christmas cards with this picture.................... and there you have it a perfect picture Christmas card! :wub::wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Leila is so cute! Merry Christmas


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

I LOVE it!!! So adorable. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

How cute. I love this picture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you all! Merry Christmas!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you both! Leila….I would LOVE to open you up on Christmas morning…merry christmas to me  You are such a doll!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Leila -- you can be my present and sit under my tree any time.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww, Merry Christmas to you sweet one.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Merry Christmas, I would love to find that present under my tree.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

This would make a great Christmas card. She's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, y'all! I think this is my favorite picture of her yet. I just wish she was smiling. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Awww too cute! I wouldn't mind getting this present at all. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute! I love her big red bow!


----------

